# Dog layout Blind help



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I just got a mutt hut. Anyway how do I get my 4 year old golden to use it.

Here is the situation.....He is not crate trained. So the simple Kennel command won't work (now). So I need to introduce him to the blind some how and get him get into it.

The word I am using to get him in the blind will be kennel.

Any ideas?

Thanks 
Chuck


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I would start with treats or toys. No commands at first. Get him going in and getting a treat and then right out if he wants. Then work on "down" once he gets in there and then another treat.

Gradually increaset the time spent there and then start using the "kennel" command.

If this doesn't work you can use a rope.

You dog blind post.

run a rope from you around the post, through the back of the blind (you may have to make a 1" slit in the back for the rope to go through) and out the front to the dog. Still use treats but you can pull the rope to guide the dog into the blind.

Then start working on steadiness, including distractions, calling, shots, etc.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

never too old to crate train the dog. use treats, and put them in the crate with the door left open, with the command, "kennel". when hunting, it is a lot less hassle to get the dog in with the kennel command and load him into the crate or back of the vehicle to head on down the road too.
crate training is a form of obedience as well and he will soon learn to like his own den, where no one else can bother him.

from there, in a controled enviornment (inside the house, with no distractions) it is a much easier transistion to the hutt outside.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Crate training and the Kennel command are very important and useful. Kennel gets him into the crate, the car, the house, a duck boat or a blind. I prefer not to use treats. I put them on a 6' lead, command Kennel, and push them in. Then use the lead and kind of jerk them in. The final step is to take a riding crop and tap their butt when you say Kennel. When I tell a dog Kennel, I'm not asking him, I'm telling him and I want him in there right now.


----------

